# MJO to give EL NINO a GO!



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

This is from our winter meteorologist Mike DeFino...
prsport
http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...scussion&groupid=4331&topicid=9188&Itemid=179


----------

